# Selling My 14" Logan



## shott8283 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ive posted my 14X40 Logan for sale, if anyone here knows anyone that may be interested, send them my direction.  Heres a link to the CL posting for pictures and information

Thanks! 

(if this isn't allowed let me know Ill delete it) 

http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/5843958977.html


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 31, 2016)

No problem with that sort of link.  Good luck.


----------



## jocat54 (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice looking lathe--good luck with your sale


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 31, 2016)

That's a good price.   Should sell.


----------

